# Sensores inductivos y capacitivos



## anyapinto (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola! 
Bueno, es mi primer tema en este foro a pesar de que lo he usado en muchas ocasiones de consulta.

Verán, para mi trabajo ocupo hacer un carro que tengo dos sensores, uno capacitivo y otro inductivo.

El carro cuando no sense nada se moverá para el frente, sin embargo, cuando detecte algo con el capacitivo girará a la izquierda y con el inductivo girará a la derecha.

Tengo ideas en la cabeza que no he podido aterrizar ya que junto a este tengo otros dos proyectos que hacer para la misma fecha, espero que me puedan ayudar con la empezada.

Se que tengo que hacerlo con dos puentes H, bueno, eso es lo que se me ocurre.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,
El proyecto serían si usar microcontrolador?
si buscas sensores Atmel tiene de los dos tipos.


----------

